# The Unfinished Journal [Just Begun New Story Hour]



## hbarsquared (Nov 3, 2005)

_A battered, nondescript, leatherbound book, filled with a shaky script chronicling the life of a young man.  Five friends discover this pocket-sized journal, only to realize that more sinister forces are trying to retrieve the old journal, and they will not hesitate at anything to get it back.  These companions must brave the far corners of the world, visit foreign cultures, and traverse the planes themselves to escape those seeking the journal, learn how to restore its powers, and safely return home._​
Much like my first story hour, I have decided to create my own characters from first level and run them through a series of adventures, this time of my own design.  Although the focus will definitely be on story, plot, and character development, all abilities will be consistently based on d20 - from spells to skills to magic items.  All such game mechanic effects will be translated into the story.

The story takes place in a relatively generic world, allowing it to remain as accessible as possible to the majority of readers.  Gradually, the cosmology will take on a unique shape, but nothing mind-blowing from the outset.

I always welcome comments, critiques and praise!  Feel free to post!

And, most importantly, _enjoy!_


*The Unfinished Journal*
_by Jeremy Tollefson_​
*Book I - *
Chapter One
Chapter Two

*Book II - *
​


----------



## hbarsquared (Nov 3, 2005)

Campaign Details

<placeholder>


----------



## hbarsquared (Nov 3, 2005)

*Denton*
1st-level

[sblock]
Male medium humanoid (_shadow-touched_ human)
Chaotic Good Sorcerer 1

[/sblock]

*Myhra*
1st-level

[sblock]
Female medium humanoid (human)
Lawful Good Diviner 1

[/sblock]

*Jot*
1st-level

[sblock]
Male medium humanoid (orc)
Neutral Good Druid 1

[/sblock]

*Katina*
1st-level

[sblock]
Female medium humanoid (razorclaw shifter)
Lawful Neutral Monk 1

[/sblock]

*Sina*
1st-level

[sblock]
Female medium humanoid (dwarf)
Lawful Neutral Rogue 1

[/sblock]

*Bern*
1st-level

[sblock]
Male small humanoid (halfling)
Neutral Good Fighter 1

[/sblock]


----------



## hbarsquared (Nov 3, 2005)

*Chapter One, Part One*

_
Yes, I know.  It has been quite some time since my last entry.  I cannot even claim to have been "too busy," since one could say I have been on a small vacation.  But days spent in comfort always seem to come too quickly to a close, while days adventuring against encroaching evils drag interminably, and seem to never end.

How I long for the adventures that I've recorded in previous pages, though I never would have thought I would ever feel this way about those times.  Instead, today, I must embark on an untrodden path, and leave my companions behind.  For this is a journey I alone must travel.
_
. . . . .​
_More to come!  I cannot seem to find the text I've already written for this first part, and will have to post it later.  Instead of posting it as a reply I will simply edit this post.  Watch the title and this space for more of the first page!  Sorry 'bout that._​


----------

